# Possible broken pelvis



## Fxheart (Mar 7, 2016)

I am anxious to here from the vet in the a.m. about my cat. He may have a broken pelvis and I am not sure what that could mean. Surgery....caged rest...any info would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OH Dear! You must be beside yourself with worry!
I think a member or two, have gone through something like this...
I hope they'll see your post!

Since you're here, that means you've been approved, so you could PM, Marie73, or Doodlebug, two of our Super Moderators, and ask for this thread to be moved to 'Health and Nutrition'...

For the time being, I'm sending some Healing Prayers for him, and some (((HUGS))) for you,
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Any word on your kitty??
Sending Healing Prayers, and more (((HUGS))) for you,
Sharon


----------

